# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Phyllobates terribilis "yellow"

## clownonfire

Exciting news! I will be receiving 5 _P. terribilis "yellow"_ from Understory Enterprises this coming Thursday!

Michael Lawrence (Poison Beauties) is the man behind these new frogs. I can't thank him enough for the terribs! I'll post pictures as soon as I get them!

Eric

----------



----------


## Leefrogs

Awsome!! You're gettng 5!! Those are nice big frogs, I was looking into the mints. They act like Lil dogs in a pack. The call is cool too! There's good utube videos, look forward to seeing yours!! Hint, hint . . .

----------


## clownonfire

> Awsome!! You're gettng 5!! Those are nice big frogs, I was looking into the mints. They act like Lil dogs in a pack. The call is cool too! There's good utube videos, look forward to seeing yours!! Hint, hint . . .


Their call is amazing. I posted a video of the some mints here a few weeks back. My goal is to get all the morphs, and at this point, I'm well on my way to getting "yellow" and "orange", all thanks to Michael!

----------


## clownonfire

It wouldn't be nice if I didn't post a link to Understory Enterprises' terribs page: Phyllobates terribilis | Understory Enterprises.

----------


## Kurt

Congrats on the _terribilis_!

----------


## clownonfire

> Congrats on the _terribilis_!


Thank you Kurt. I'm very excited. I'm aiming at getting the orange and mint morphs too (Michael made sure I secured some orange already). And bicolors too, subsequently. Breeding is the main purpose.

----------


## bshmerlie

Congrats....looks like a frog room is going to be in your future. :Big Grin:

----------


## clownonfire

> Congrats....looks like a frog room is going to be in your future.


Yes! We are planning to start working on that this Summer. It would be part frog room for me and part studio for Sara. We have a very large room that is calling for it!

And it's confirmed. I have received an email from Understory Enterprises this morning and we are picking up the terribs at the airport Thursday morning. What a glorious week!

----------


## Brit

How lucky you are to have all the room for these amazing new frogs! I know you'll enjoy them, and I can't wait to see pictures!  :Big Grin:

----------


## clownonfire

Thank you, Kisa. We do have space, limited with kids, but both Sara and I are willing to compromise in living quarters for our respective passion.

How are your frogs doing? Your Whites and Apollo and Artemis?

E.

----------


## Brit

> Thank you, Kisa. We do have space, limited with kids, but both Sara and I are willing to compromise in living quarters for our respective passion.
> 
> How are your frogs doing? Your Whites and Apollo and Artemis?
> 
> E.


You're so lucky to have a wife like Sara.  :Frown:  I hope if I ever have the occasion for a frog room, Justin (bf) will support me as well.  :Smile: 

Thanks for asking! They're all doing fine, presumably. Apollo and Artemis are a joy to have, really interesting frogs, like Mike Novy told me once "They're just damn weird frogs." XD I love monkey's, their mannerisms are just a riot to experience. Once you're full from your dart binge you should see if you have room for a few Monkey's, they're amazing. ^ ^

The White's are doing great so far, Bruce Campbell's still fat, but I'm seeing a little improvement on his flab. XD Bruce Wayne is just as blue as ever, though both of them seem to be having pretty strange sleeping habits lately. They're both awake for a little while during the day, and sometimes I find them sleeping all night. But I'm not concerned I think otherwise their fine. The new blue eyes are settling in, they're so different personality wise I couldn't mix them up even if they were the same color. XD Bruce Willis is skittish and crazy, active all the time, jumping around, and Paul Newman is just calm and quiet. Really opposite ends of the spectrum. They're still settling in though, trying to get used to their new surroundings. A 32 gallon, 20 inches tall, is quite a large environment for two baby frogs. But they'll get over it eventually. XD

How about your others? I'd love to see more pictures of Google if you get the chance, he really is a pretty little frog. ^ ^

----------


## Don

> Exciting news! I will be receiving 5 _P. terribilis "yellow"_ from Understory Enterprises this coming Thursday!
> 
> Michael Lawrence (Poison Beauties) is the man behind these new frogs. I can't thank him enough for the terribs! I'll post pictures as soon as I get them!
> 
> Eric


 
That is so awesome Eric.
     You hiring contractors to help with all the viv builds?

----------


## clownonfire

Funny that you say this, Don. I was actually wondering how will we ever move when the time will come.... 

@Kisa: Frogs are doing great. My vents just got moved into a 29G from them minuscule cube. The female tool some adjusting but our male has been exploring since day one. Moved the FBT into the office to make space in the living room for the 50G. Our bumble bee walking toad is shy, but seems happy (she really is wonderful).

As for Google, harder to take in pics. He is really active at night, he will croak a good portion of the night. But I am usually sleeping or at bed during that time. So when I see him, he is usually sleeping on a plant. Harder to take pictures of him...

----------


## clownonfire

Today is the day. The frogs were already deposited at the London, Ontario Airport by Mark Pepper...

Just a few hours before picking them up now...

----------


## Don

> Today is the day. The frogs were already deposited at the London, Ontario Airport by Mark Pepper...
> 
> Just a few hours before picking them up now...


Anticipation is such a great thing
 :Big Grin: 

On your third cup of coffee yet?  All sugared up for the ride?

----------


## clownonfire

> Anticipation is such a great thing
> 
> 
> On your third cup of coffee yet?  All sugared up for the ride?


Isn't it? If it wasn't for the extreme fatigue my wife and I have from the sleepless 13-month old baby we have, I think I would have suffered from insomnia last night.

Up since 5:45. Half a pot of coffee down. I'm off to work and Sara is picking up our frogs. 

This will be a long day.

----------


## clownonfire

Ok. They are home and they are all alive, says Sara.

She had quite the story though... I told her they were bold, and to check for their viability when she got them. Well she did. And opened the container home. And they jumped out. One of them got out of the viv and my wife said she had quite the adventure getting it back in the viv. She had to make a few modifications to the acrylic top as they were climbing all the way to the top and trying to get away. I had told her that as adult they wouldn't climb so much, but omitted to let her know that it wasn't the case as froglets...

Anyway, she says they are beautiful, four are very bold, one less. I'll be posting pics soon.

----------


## Don

That rocks and congrats Eric.

I can see my wife chasing one around the house....  I'd be laughing to hard to help her.
Can't wait to see pics too.

----------


## clownonfire

> That rocks and congrats Eric.
> 
> I can see my wife chasing one around the house....  I'd be laughing to hard to help her.
> Can't wait to see pics too.


I'm laughing now, but I don't think Sara was impressed...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Brit

Thanks for the updates on your other frogs, Eric, I'm glad to hear they are doing well. ^ ^

And as for the new ones, how exciting!  :Big Grin:  Too bad daddy wasn't there to pick them up...but I hope to see some pictures soon!

It sounds like Sara handled that mishap very well, I don't know what I would do if one of my frogs escaped! >< It would be a nightmare. 

I wonder how big they are now? Maybe a comparison picture so we can all see their size? O:

----------


## clownonfire

Here you go. I'll post better pictures tonight.

----------


## Brit

Awe what cute little things! I love how yellow they are, and their little black toes! Congrats on the new babies, I'm sure you'll raise them well. ^ ^

So that brings the frog count up to 12 now, eh? XD

----------


## Don

Wow are they awesome.   Nice Eric

----------


## clownonfire

Three last ones for the evening. Now I am going to go look at them obsessively.

----------


## Leefrogs

Nice, I made it home in time to catch you still on here to congratulate you. Is it hard to type while staring at them? Lol. Another sleepless night, HA

----------


## Michael

I will take two!  My address is.......

----------


## poison beauties

They look like a very hardy group Eric. Hopefully the sexes work out to your breeding hopes. Just 18 months wait time on that..........

Michael

----------


## clownonfire

Thank you, Michael. It's all because of you. It's a very nice gesture, and can't tell you how much I appreciate it.

----------



----------


## Don

Eric, you can work on photo of the month all night tonight. You still have to work tomorrow.  :-)

Again, they are very cool.
Mike and I will be by for the viv warming party, just have plenty of cold ones.

----------


## Leefrogs

Goodmorning Eric!! Did you sleep? You're up watching them aren't you?

----------


## clownonfire

> Goodmorning Eric!! Did you sleep? You're up watching them aren't you?


Sleep. I remember you, old friend.  :Wink: 

I did have a few moments with my terribs last night once the kids were in bed. They are wonderful creatures. So lively, curious and bold. One even jumped on my arm... 

Thanks Ginger.

E.

----------


## bshmerlie

Eric they are fantastic.  I don't want to know what appendage you gave up for those guys. :Big Grin:  so...what does that bring the body count to? Are you going to be writing a caresheet for them?

----------


## clownonfire

> Eric they are fantastic.  I don't want to know what appendage you gave up for those guys. so...what does that bring the body count to? Are you going to be writing a caresheet for them?


Well, if it wasn't from Michael... I would have to give out my bronchial tubes, which have been infected with bronchitis, but i wouldn't tell anyone.

They are wonderful, Cheri. I am now chatting with Michael and I can't believe how bold they are. If I put my hand in the enclosure they come close to me. I've read it's because they know how powerful their poison is (even if they don't have their toxicity in captivity) and don't fear predators. It's incredible. 

Their jump is powerful, and they are nasty climbers as juvenile. I really needed to make sure everything was secured.

And yes, I will be writing a caresheet.

With these five froglets, it makes it 12 frogs. Next on the list: Orange and Mint terribs.

----------


## Brit

So glad you're happy with your frogs Eric. ^ ^

I can't wait to get some darts, but I need my Clown and Red Eye fix satisfied first. XD Maybe somewhere down the line I'll grab a 10 gallon vert for some thumbs, your Vents are really wonderful too.  :Smile:

----------


## Don

> So glad you're happy with your frogs Eric. ^ ^
> 
> I can't wait to get some darts, but I need my Clown and Red Eye fix satisfied first. XD Maybe somewhere down the line I'll grab a 10 gallon vert for some thumbs, your Vents are really wonderful too.


 
Oh, the addiction....  you probably threw your TV out too.
 :Smile:

----------


## itzjezze

I love your new frogs! Nice tank setup too. Im getting so anxious to get my own lol it seems like its taking forever

----------


## clownonfire

Hey Jess. How are you? When are you getting yours? Tony is bringing them to you, right?

----------


## clownonfire

And here's a video of two feeding. Yes, I usually dust my flies. And no, I didn't this time around. Why? No good reason.

YouTube - Phyllobates terribilis Yellow feeding on hydei

----------


## Brit

> Oh, the addiction....  you probably threw your TV out too.


Haha right after I read this I looked over at my TV and thought what a great spot it would be for some 10 gallon verts, right in the center of the room. XD

Unfortunately my TV was a Christmas present from my dad, I would feel wrong throwing it out.  :Frown:

----------


## Brit

Great video Eric! Again, I love to watch darts eat, it's so different than my tree frogs. ><

----------


## itzjezze

> Hey Jess. How are you? When are you getting yours? Tony is bringing them to you, right?


Im good, not sure, Tony said the breeder wants to wait a month last I heard. its been a few weeks since then, yeah he said he would deliver them for me so im just waiting now  lol the mold built up after I added the glass top to the  but its slowly going away.

----------


## Tony

I'll check in with him this week and see how they are doing.

----------


## itzjezze

Thanx tony  :Smile:  your awsome!

----------


## Leefrogs

Glad to see the video, thanks Eric!! Are they acting like dogs? Hanging out together, hunting in a pack? Well, from what I've read, they're already greeting you like a dog, full body contact.

----------


## clownonfire

> Glad to see the video, thanks Eric!! Are they acting like dogs? Hanging out together, hunting in a pack? Well, from what I've read, they're already greeting you like a dog, full body contact.


Actually, 3 of the 5 terribs will gather at that place which is the same place I feed them each day and will be waiting. Michael told me that they might get that behavior perfected if I always feed them at the same place.

----------


## Leefrogs

I love frogs. They're so smart, you've only had them a few days!!! 
Friendly little guys

----------

